# need ideas for ceiling cover



## bluesky65 (Jan 1, 2008)

I am looking to cover my ceiling, and appreciate any ideas, especially chemical free...no paint or fumes...organic if possible...the covering would go over the drywall. Thanks for any info.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

How about brown paper bag walls or fabric?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I used burlap to cover ugly acoustic tiles in my porch. Very cheap from an upholstery supply company.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love beadboard ceilings.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I used embossed cream colored wallpaper to cover an imperfect ceiling. When the light hits it, it has a pretty sheen. 

I have also stenciled and stamped ceilings before and used faux paint treatments to give an aged European feel but it is time consuming.

I love the old copper tile ceilings but it's not in my budget.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

We are covering our ugly ceilings with beadboard.


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

Our house had ugly acoustic tile in every room. There was blown in insulation above it, so we didn't want to take it out because of the mess. We found the rafters by sticking a long pin into the tile. Then we screwed (through the tile) wood strips into the rafters. Then we bought packs of very thin pine boards at Lowes. They come 14 sq. feet in a pack and used to cost $7.99 a pack, but I think they were $8+ last time I looked. Anyway, they are tongue and groove and very light. We used a brad gun to fasten them to the strips we put up. The job went very fast and it looks a lot better than the tile. We still haven't done the hall and the bedrooms but will when we get the money to buy more wood. We thought about painting the wood, but for now we're leaving it natural.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Our house has what I call hardwood flooring on the ceiling. I'm sure it's been there since the house was built in the 1800's and I was thinking of taking it down and replacing it with the "fake" hardwood flooring in the ceiling because of the little holes it had from years of people stapling tiles onto it. I don't know how it would work..but maybe that's a thought for you too...


----------

